# Mesquite vs. Kiawe...



## welshrarebit (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a friend who has a tree trimming business here and I ran into him a couple of weeks ago. I've gotten a few logs of kiawe from him before and I asked if he had anymore that I could get? Well he calls me up tonite and says he has a truck load of kiawe and mesquite all cut up for me at his house! :yahoo:

Kiawe is what we call our local mesquite, it's milder~sweeter than the regular mesquite. 

I hope I can tell them apart! :sausage:


----------

